# Help identifying cichlid type



## Lowanse (Feb 7, 2019)

View attachment 1


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Jack Dempsey


----------



## Lowanse (Feb 7, 2019)

Is the light colored cichlid a Dempsey


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Lowanse said:


> Is the light colored cichlid a Dempsey


Yes.
Jack dempsey in the back is definitely female. The lighter one in front appears to be female as well, though a little more ambiguous to be certain of it's sex based on the gill plate , as some of it's color might be faded due to mood/status.


----------



## Lowanse (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you


----------

